# مادة البوب كفير ما هي



## يوسف مخارزة (30 سبتمبر 2012)

أرجو من الإخوة الأعزاء إفادتي عن حقيقة مادة البوب كفير التي تدخل في صناعة مطهر الحمامات ولكم الشكر الجزيل
مع خالص تحياتي ودعائي


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (1 أكتوبر 2012)

هى ماده تحتوى على مواد ذات تاثير سطحى لمساعدة الحامض لازالة الترسبات وايضا تكون فيلم على السطح لمنع الابخرة من التطاير فتزيد القوة الفعالة للمنتج وتقلل من رائحة الحامض اثناء التنظيف وفى البلاد التى لا تهتم بالسلامه المهنيه وصحة المستخدم مثل بلادنا لا يضعونها


----------



## يوسف مخارزة (1 أكتوبر 2012)

بوركت أخي لقد أجبتني على شيء مما يفيدني لكن سؤالي كان في اسمها العلمي أو التجاري لأصل إليها فأنا أسأل الموردين عن البوب كفير فلا يعرفونه أريد وصفا مفهما لها يجعل المورد يفهم ماذا أريد بالتحديد.
وتقبل تحياتي ودعائي


----------



## يوسف مخارزة (3 أكتوبر 2012)

يبدو أن الإخوة لم ينتبهوا


----------

